
What Affects Brew Time - cjv
https://coffeeadastra.com/2019/10/20/what-affects-brew-time/
======
_31
Always love a good coffee science deep dive! Pour over is my brew method of
choice (which this article focuses on) and it was really interesting learning
more about the math (Darcy's Law) behind what affects flow rate/brew time.
Worth a read!

